# Why don't I see AWD Quantums set up for off-road like those Golf Syncros?



## wehrfuchs (Sep 30, 2006)

Sorry for the lazy post but I'm behind the wheel on a road trip arguing about this with a friend.

My iPhone google image searches can't dig up a single shot to illustrate an AWD Quantum dressed up for offroad with lift springs, external spare racks, gas cans, brush guards, etc.

Thanks bros


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

Golf county came out of the showroom like that. QSW is just a regular car with 4WD.

Don't see those RS6 quattro's dressed up for a jeep safari either... :what:


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## wehrfuchs (Sep 30, 2006)

NICE. More please!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXfiy4UrHCw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-VeayNtNHc


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## wehrfuchs (Sep 30, 2006)

AWESOME!

Just bought a syncro Vanagon today, now I'm wondering if I should've bought the 5x cheaper Quattro Synchro instead


----------



## Kwabena (Mar 29, 2002)

Quantum Syncro you mean


----------



## wehrfuchs (Sep 30, 2006)

Yep. I was drunk, dictating my text into an iphone. I'm sober now and still want one.

I've owned fox wagons for 17 years, for some reason I prefer the lines on those, but these quantum's are bigger, very similar in appearance, and AWD. I have to have one.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

German made, 1 more cylinder, power windows & sunroof.



Buy mine


----------



## gfunk00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Hey guys. I have some shots of my QSW to share. I feel the same way as the OP so I must share!


----------



## Kwabena (Mar 29, 2002)

I find it interesting how popular these are becoming.
My first QSW I bought for $500, sold for $1500, rebought for $175 and then traded for a set of 15x7Ronal R8's, because it just wasn't worth much 12ish years ago...

Feeling like I need to jump back in and grab one quick as prices rise!


----------

